# iPhone or not?



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm eligible for an upgrade on my phone, and looking for some advice from those who know more about mobiles than I do lol.

I currently have a Sony W890i, second Sony that I've had, and suffers from the usual Sony malady of turning itself off whenever it feels like it. Other half's last two Sony's have suffered from this as well, so not sure that I want to go for another Sony.

Thinking about an iphone, not that I need a smartphone TBH, but I just fancy a 'posh' phone for a change :lol:

Have narrowed it down to
Iphone 3GS
HTC Hero
Nokia X6
Sony Satio

Ideally want something with a decent camera, which is where the Satio scores. Read good reviews on the Hero, but camera isn't that great apparently. iPhone looks good, and anyone I know who has one praises it, but I'm not blinded by the name, if something else does what I need equally well, or better. I know there's rumours of a new Iphone later this year, but that wouldn't worry me.

Good/bad stories about any of the above welcome please :thumb: I'm on Orange if that makes any difference. I currently get a discount on my line rental from them as I've been with them for years, but I understand that I wouldn't get this with an iPhone, as the deals are set in stone, take them or leave them.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Iphone For the win !!!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Defo iPhone. It's just brilliant!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an iphone and to be honest i am going to move back to blackberry


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

No expert myself and after 1 month as an Iphone owner I can say it's a brilliant mini computer and at best an average telephone. Mine suffers from poor signal reception (Vodafone) and looking at the forums it seems to be a common problem with the 3gs.

Didn't get a signal at all indoors so invested in the Vodafone Sure Signal which has cured that particular problem.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

storm2


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

In our house we have a Nokia E71 and 3GS iPhone.

Both very good and the apps for the iphone can be very handy.

Nokia great as a Business phone, iphone more for add ons and extras

Texting on the iphone is harder if that bothers you?. Camera OK but.....theres an App for that...


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Blackberry storm 2 mate, they're the way forward now (sorry guys!) i work for a mobile company and blackberry are just blowing the iphone away with the new features and software that's coming out!


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

iphone all the way!

they are just great to use! and simple!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Had my iPhone a year now, will replace it when the new one comes out in summer (perhaps)

It's superb, although I may decide to go for something else, as the iPhones are now as common as MOOK!!

I don't know why that should bother me, it just does!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cotter said:


> I'm eligible for an upgrade on my phone, and looking for some advice from those who know more about mobiles than I do lol.
> 
> I currently have a Sony W890i, second Sony that I've had, and suffers from the usual Sony malady of turning itself off whenever it feels like it. Other half's last two Sony's have suffered from this as well, so not sure that I want to go for another Sony.
> 
> ...


You may as well get the iphone, the Satio is a sony ericsson and you don't get on with those, the X6 is too new to comment on from anybody but an alpha tester, the camera is not that great on the hero (even though it is probably the same as the iphone)
it's a one horse race :car:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Cheers guys, keep them coming. Should have said, not interested in a Blackberry, have one for work and that's enough lol

Avanti - wouldn't necessarily dismiss the Satio because of previous experience of SE, if it ticked all the other boxes, just keen to hear from anyone who has any of the ones I've listed. Its still looking more and more like iphone though...........


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cotter said:


> Cheers guys, keep them coming. Should have said, not interested in a Blackberry, have one for work and that's enough lol
> 
> Avanti - wouldn't necessarily dismiss the Satio because of previous experience of SE, if it ticked all the other boxes, just keen to hear from anyone who has any of the ones I've listed. Its still looking more and more like iphone though...........


I have a Satio, and my previous SE handsets are still going strong even the K700i , the pictures from the satio are amongst the best any phone can give, but as a phone there are plenty of apps perhaps not as many as an iphone but all the necessary apps are available for all the phones :thumb:

this is a pic off the satio


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

david.celica said:


> I have an iphone and to be honest i am going to move back to blackberry


This Statement im interested in why dont you like your iphone in comparison to your blackberry??

ant


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was tempted by the Iphone but opted for the Nokia N900 to be _*different*_ to everybody else :tumbleweed: So far so good IMO

Rob


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tony2 said:


> This Statement im interested in *why dont you like your iphone in comparison to your blackberry??*
> 
> ant


This question im interested in :thumb:
The iphone is very popular, there is no denying that, is it the best? obviously not for everyone


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Avanti said:


> This question im interested in :thumb:
> The iphone is very popular, there is no denying that, is it the best? obviously not for everyone


Yeah Iv got both but I hardly use my Iphone (I call it my hairdressers phone) Its just so gimmickie I find the blackberry set up much better for business use, yet tbh I find im pretty much alone in this, that why i ask!:thumb:

Ant


----------



## AndyParker (Feb 20, 2010)

can't complain about my iPhone at all - i've got a 3G which is up for renewal in June - hoping the new version will be out by then!


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Ive got both an Iphone and a Blackberry and I have to say that I much prefer my Iphone everytime.

Cant wait for the Blackberry to go.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

i didn't see the point of the iphone...I had a phone for calling, and another PDA for getting emails - although the battery would only last a few hours...

I finally got an iphone about a month agao - and love it!!!

I can make calls, get all my emails (work and private), i have split the contacts in 2, so I side for business and 1 for personal...

I have a few apps, and a game called angry birds..

It is just very nice and easy to use (know I am getting the hang of it), and the battery life is good, all I need!!...

:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I cannot decide if I should get the 3GS either.

I can

1) Keep my Blackberry 8900 and get given £150
2) Get a 3GS
3) Get a Blackberry Storm 2


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had every version of the iPhone, on it's UK release day. First in line  (okay, so I was working at the time so I cheated and got mine before we offically opened )

Love it, Love it, Love it.

Played with all the phones you have mentioned for hours on end. Nothing has came close to the iPhone in terms of User Interface. I mean it, people who slate them are often those who don't get enough time to learn how easy and clever they are to use. Other phones as I've said before are just so fiddley in comparison.

The Nokia X6 mentioned, is nothing special which I thought it would be. There is nothing on it when I was playing on it that I thought, 'Oh this is cool' or 'That's clever'

Just go for an iPhone, trust me, would my User Title lie


----------



## markonline1 (Jul 12, 2007)

I totally love my iPhone. If someone wanted to take it off me, they would have to prise it from my cold dead hand! Having said that, you mentioned you want a decent camera on your phone, the iPhone camera is woefully poor.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> i didn't see the point of the iphone...I had a phone for calling, and another PDA for getting emails - although the battery would only last a few hours...
> 
> I finally got an iphone about a month agao - and love it!!!
> 
> ...


it is fair to say my previous phones along with my current one does all those things too :speechles


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> it is fair to say my previous phones along with my current one does all those things too :speechles


Lucky you!

I have just got there...

:thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i think the iPhone is either a waste of people time, or the best thing since sliced bread.

I say that becauase you get the 'average joe' who wants an iPhone just because they are 'cool' and so that they can say they have one. They don't use the features, apps, email etc. they just show off with the multi-touch to zoom in on photo's.

Then you get the people who actually know their stuff, and appreciate what Apple has done (and conitnues to do) for the mobile technology market.
This may sound a bit fanboy-ish, but i assure you i don't mean it to be.
The iPhone revolutionised the mobile phone market. Since that EVERY manufacturuer has been playing catch-up.
Apple proved that it's not all about how good your camera is, or whether you phone slides up, or flips out etc.
They proved that (the majority of) people want usability above all else. That's why they succeeded, they have given people an interface that basically anybody can use, and have introduced things like iTunes to the mobile world, and not to forget the App store.

The future of mobile technology is 'on the move' and thats what Apple has done.
Email, maps, games, applications, navigation, etc can now all be had while i'm out and about.
I understand that Nokia now have Ovi, and Blackberry have their apps, but again, it's all too little too late.

If you want a phone that will continue to innovate, is easy to use, has more apps than you could handle (all available in a quick and easy download) then you go for an iphone.
If you want to settle for something that is simply playing catch up - go for any of the others you mentioned.

IF, you decide on the iPhone, i would recommend you hold off a few months for the new one to come out 

I await some heated replies :wave: :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

But what are the details of the new one?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bjarvis2785 said:


> i think the iPhone is either a waste of people time, or the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> I say that becauase you get the 'average joe' who wants an iPhone just because they are 'cool' and so that they can say they have one. They don't use the features, apps, email etc. they just show off with the multi-touch to zoom in on photo's.
> 
> ...


Why await heated replies?
As said earlier, one of my mates has/had an iphone, would send him files n stuff from my K850i (which he had before his iphone) the texst would come back, the iphone does not support that 
So not so sure the others are trying to catch up, he has since gone to the palm pre.
To just come out and say something is the best is both short sighted and narrow minded, but then that is the kind of folk the internet brings out.
Some people just do not get on with touch screen phones, some people specifically want a phone with buttons.
When at work I use my netbook for accessing the web etc, I could use a dongle but hey, my mobile phone simply connects and is willing to share it's web access, so does the iphone allow this? 
Indeed not everyone requires that facility, but then not everyone needs an app that makes a fart sound 
As said earlier, there is not one thing an iphone can do that other offerings cannot, however the converse is not true.
So the OP will have to make his descision and 'live' with it, Although I have a Satio I did say that the OP should get the iphone, not because the Satio is bad, only that in the original posting the poster has talked himself out of every other consideration.
Whatever he may find substandard about it, he will be in good company to convince him otherwise


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> But what are the details of the new one?


no ones knows. however anything you do hear about the new phone are all rumours.

ive had all iphones, i love them but few things really annoy me. i think the next phone i will try is the HTC Desire...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I have just got there...
> 
> :thumb:


It's just that many phones do many things, whatever the iphone does is not revolutionary
Even the auto picture rotating thing is not new


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It's just that many phones do many things, whatever the iphone does is not revolutionary
> Even the auto picture rotating thing is not new


I never thought it was...

I had a Samsung Omnia, and although I liked it (and it had the picture rotate thingy), the battery was really poor, the pen/wand was a PITA, and you didn't get any decent upgrades/apps for it...

I think the iphone is the best all round package at the moment....IMO...for me...

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I never thought it was...
> 
> I had a Samsung Omnia, and although I liked it (and it had the picture rotate thingy), the battery was really poor, the pen/wand was a PITA, and you didn't get any decent upgrades/apps for it...
> 
> ...


That is the key, for the individual, the beauty with smartphones is that they can be customised to suit the individual, one cap does not fit all, I do hope the OP goes ahead with the iphone though :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Currently considering the HTC HD2 when my contract expires, seems to be up there with the iphone and a better camera.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Why await heated replies?
> As said earlier, one of my mates has/had an iphone, would send him files n stuff from my K850i (which he had before his iphone) the texst would come back, the iphone does not support that
> So not so sure the others are trying to catch up, he has since gone to the palm pre.
> To just come out and say something is the best is both short sighted and narrow minded, but then that is the kind of folk the internet brings out.
> ...


After re-reading my post, i can see it came across i was trying to preach that the iphone is the best.
Trust me, i'm not... i'm fully aware of it's limitations (like the file support you gave an example of).

I realise the accelerometer (auto-rotate) is first used by Sony in the k850, and that it wasn't a new technology for a mobile phone when Apple implemented it.
However, things like Multi-touch, and to be honest, the screen in general on the iphone have still not yet been beaten. 
The Nexus one has a better screen in terms of resolution for example, but the quality, and more to the point accuracy of the screen is at best questionable when compared to that of the iPhone - it's little things like this that make the iPhone what it is. The useability is key, and i think that's what Apple have focused on.

I don't mean to slate other phones/manufacturers, but at the moment, in my view, other phones just aren't quite there yet.
Apple did the same with the iPod, and will do the same with the iPad.
It's what they're good at.

The iPhone is not the be all and end all, and doesn not work for some people, but pretty much everybody i know who slated it without owning one changed their opinion pretty soon after getting one (me included).

I love debating technology  :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Geetarman said:


> Currently considering the HTC HD2 when my contract expires, seems to be up there with the iphone and a better camera.


I really like my HD2, you have to be prepared to tweak it to get the best out of it, but it is awesome. Draws more attention from people than the iphone, probably because almost everyone has seen an iphone before though.

The camera is ok, won't set the world alight, but it is a "phone" afterall.

An example of an HD2 pic...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bjarvis2785 said:


> After re-reading my post, i can see it came across i was trying to preach that the iphone is the best.
> Trust me, i'm not... i'm fully aware of it's limitations (like the file support you gave an example of).
> 
> I realise the accelerometer (auto-rotate) is first used by Sony in the k850, and that it wasn't a new technology for a mobile phone when Apple implemented it.
> ...


Everybody I know who has switched to a smartphone, has said exactly the same, I posted the day after having my satio and could have easily smashed it into a 1000 pieces , now nothing is a bother, as for useability, people who own phones are not stupid (or I would like to think they are not) none of the handsets are difficult to use, the pic I posted within this thread was taken at my mum's one of my brothers (I have 8) had a new Nokia (remember when the psh was how easy nokias are to use?) anyway he took the same picture from his 6700, came out nothing like what was posted, not for the resolution but for the light. It would be foolish to think all the other manufacturers are chasing apple, the stupid tariffs that follow quickly lead people to question if it really is a must have, if I'm out in a bar or restaurant and want to quickly capture a moment even the trusty K850 done the task better than an iphone ever could, thanks it a proper flash, of course it's not just about taking pics or videos for that matter, by the way the Nokia x6 has capacitive touch screen does it not?


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

I'm considering the iPhone after living with an HTC Touch HD for a year or so.

Firstly, I wanted a phone that could make calls and send receive e-mails and if there were any gadgets that I could add on it would be a bonus...

In my opinion, the HTC has one major flaw in that it runs Windows Mobile (6.1) so to get it looking good and working properly you need to grow your hair into a greasy pony-tail, wear dirty converse all stars and black drainpipe jeans and an old Iron Maiden t-shirt, i.e become a computer nerd* and spend hours downloading themes and programming the darn thing. There are many ways to customise its look but I neither have the time or the conviction I thought I would have to do so when I got it...

Which is where I think that the iPhone fits the bill for me...easy UI, easy-ish to customise, and the apps are easy to get at, something that Android phones do not seem to do...and I'm not at all fussed about a decent camera on my phone because I already have 2 decent cameras

*apologies if your look is this and you are NOT a nerd, well actually....


----------



## markonline1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good or bad, there is no other phone on the market that seems to bring out so much debate on forums like this :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Good god, what have I started here? :lol:

Still haven't decided, not had much time to think over the last couple of days TBH, but looking like iphone still out front. Cheers for all the input folks :thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I’ve resisted getting an iPhone ever since it came out – mainly due to the cost, but also because I’m a PC and Windows 7 was my idea. 

Now that the prices have come down and ¾ of my friends and work colleagues have one (and because I work in a web dept), I’ve been very much persuaded that it’s a very good idea to get one, and to be honest, I can not wait! 

For me though, it’s a bargain, as it not only does it replace my current phone - as a phone, but also becomes an iPod, satnav, proper portable web browser, online PIM, portable games console, e-book, musical instrument, torch, general time waster and hundreds of other things. 

It’s this flexibility and usefulness that is so attractive, it’s build quality, ease of use, and development support are the cherry on top. 

The only things that I’m a bit disappointed about are the camera (which apparently isn’t that good, but from what I’ve seen it’s pretty decent?), the limited bluetooth functionality, and the iTunes dependency (which can probably be worked around) – small annoyances which I can live with.

Roll on June when I renew my contract!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

aod said:


> I've resisted getting an iPhone ever since it came out - mainly due to the cost, but also because I'm a PC and Windows 7 was my idea.
> 
> Now that the prices have come down and ¾ of my friends and work colleagues have one (and because I work in a web dept), I've been very much persuaded that it's a very good idea to get one, and to be honest, I can not wait!
> 
> ...


No one is saying not to get one, the benefits you suggest are current in many other handsets already, without the shortcomings to work around


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Avanti said:


> No one is saying not to get one, the benefits you suggest are current in many other handsets already, without the shortcomings to work around


When I wrote that I thought someone would pick me up on this! :lol:

It's very true that other phones have equivalent functionality, but personally, I would agree with what's been said about the iphone being the best all-rounder.

From my limited experience, I've found the iphone easier, quicker and slicker to use than other 'smart phones', and it's difficult to resist the lure of an unrivalled app library. I'm not trying to defend the iphone against others, just stating what I believe is so attractive about it - I won't pretend I'm not swayed by the advertising - but that's half the reason it's so popular - people are made aware of its flexibility.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

aod said:


> When I wrote that I thought someone would pick me up on this! :lol:
> 
> It's very true that other phones have equivalent functionality, but personally, I would agree with what's been said about the iphone being the best all-rounder.
> 
> From my limited experience, *I've found the iphone easier, quicker and slicker to use than other 'smart phones'*, and it's difficult to resist the lure of an unrivalled app library. I'm not trying to defend the iphone against others, just stating what I believe is so attractive about it - I won't pretend I'm not swayed by the advertising - but that's half the reason it's so popular - people are made aware of its flexibility.


This is the reason the OP should get an iphone...... cos 'everybody' else has got one, plain and simple.
You know and I know it is not the best, it is not the worst, it is just ample. just as the other handsets are, there is not one benefit that the iphone has over the other considerations the OP had listed, or more so, nobody has listed any. Loading apps? I load my apps, music, videos by simply dragging and dropping. I'm in my 40s and still not had to look at the instruction manual for a handset for years.
As for limited experience, I can't see how it can be quicker or slicker as it does not allow multi tasking 
When I go on my internet banking, utilities etc, there are more often than not, links for smartphones, navigation, weather , news etc etc are there for them all. But as said OP don't get the Satio, Hero or X6 get the iphone :thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Avanti said:


> This is the reason the OP should get an iphone...... cos 'everybody' else has got one, plain and simple.
> :thumb:


Until now, every year I've gone for a phone that is different from the 'norm' (apart from the SE K800i a few years ago) - I'm the same with cars, I like something different - for me I think it's time to give in, and join the club!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

aod said:


> Until now, every year I've gone for a phone that is different from the 'norm' (apart from the SE K800i a few years ago) - I'm the same with cars, I like something different - for me I think it's time to give in, and join the club!


Whether it's cars, waxes, phones, clothes holidays etc etc, I would only go for something I will be content with, however some folk don't like to be different (not that anybody else is really looking what phone somebody has) .
If the OP gets any other than the iphone, it will always be in the back of his mind what it would have been like if he did have the iphone, if he gets the iphone, it would rid himself of that thought :thumb:
One of the things that narks me with any smartphone is that there are no emoticons as standard, although there is a workround it is pointless venturing this path as the handset at the other end of the text may not support them anyways.


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Well I've done it. Got my 3GS yesterday :thumb:

Glad I did, it's probably the phone I wanted when I went for the HTC...

Although if you go with O2, be wary of the £15 Insurance they automatically add to your contract...even though you can cancel it, they play the cunning trick of giving you a credit on your bill so you lose your £15.56 for a month...

I knew about it and stamped my feet in store until they took it off the contract from the start (despite the manager saying it was "impossible")


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ZedFour said:


> Well I've done it. *Got my 3GS yesterday :thumb:
> 
> Glad I did, it's probably the phone I wanted when I went for the HTC...*
> 
> ...


I don't have either, but what are the differences between the two?


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

The HTC Touch HD runs Windows Mobile 6.1 which makes is an awful product unless you are into _geeking_ up your phone...

The iPhone takes away the need to spend hours downloading apps and then customising them to be in the right place on your WM phone...

If the HTC had run Android, I'm sure it may well have been better...

BUT

If I want the iPhone to do something, I go to the apps store or iTunes and download it and it works straight away...

It's a winner in my eyes...

Oh, it's also a phone, too


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ZedFour said:


> The HTC Touch HD runs Windows Mobile 6.1 which makes is an awful product unless you are into _geeking_ up your phone...
> 
> The iPhone takes away the need to spend hours downloading apps and then customising them to be in the right place on your WM phone...
> 
> ...


Ah, it looks like Windows MOS is not the way to go then, I thought all of them you simply drag and drop to add apps :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You do just drag and drop. You do have to be a bit geeky to get the most out the Winmo though, but luckily there are supergeeks on the XDA forums that have done all the hard work, so even numpties like me can modify a HTC to vastly improve the experience.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Shiny said:


> You do just drag and drop. You do have to be a bit geeky to get the most out the Winmo though, but luckily there are supergeeks on the XDA forums that have done all the hard work, so even numpties like me can modify a HTC to vastly improve the experience.


So it looks like the HTC hero can do everything an iphone can do :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I would guess so, i've actually got the HD2.

In many ways it's better than the iphone, bigger screen, better camera, faster processor (i believe). The biggest advantage of the iphone is the number of apps and, because so many people have it, place like banks, cinemas etc doing specific iphone apps (as you see on the TV).

This is the HD2 as it comes..










With some of the geeky stuff i picked up from XDA, this is mine now. I've changed the icons at the top, the wall paper, the number of short cut menus from 9 to 20 (5 visible), clock colour, some of the transparancies and loads of other little bits. As mentioned a few times though, you have be geeky to get the most out the phone.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I must confess I do like the front screen of the windows mobiles, weather n all that, as for the apps n that, the snaptu app I found to be one of those all you need apps, tv, cinema news sport weather etc and it's free! 
I can get the front screen like the htc but without the weather unless I add handy weather, even though I can just look out of the window to view the weather 
There is an app called Appy it's in french at the mo, but they say an english version will be forthcoming :thumb:


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Nice looking HD2


That will be WM6.5 won't it with the new Manilla/TouchFlo?

If I had that on the original HD or it was offerred as an upgrade, I probably wouldn't have thought about an iPhone...

WM6.1 however was cack


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

ZedFour said:


> That will be WM6.5 won't it with the new Manilla/TouchFlo?
> 
> If I had that on the original HD or it was offerred as an upgrade, I probably wouldn't have thought about an iPhone...
> 
> WM6.1 however was cack


Yes it is. Apparently it will be compatible with 7 when it is released, whenever that may be. It's my first smart phone and i can't really see what all the problem is with winmo, i get on fine with it and it's like using a pc to a certain degree.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I ended up going for a 3GS. As Avanti said, it was in my mind that I fancied one, so if I'd got something else, I'd have been wondering 'what if'.

Haven't had much of a play with it yet, but certainly impressed so far. Thanks for all the input guys :thumb:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

get onto the app-store straight away! Lots of games and handy utilities to be had for free at the moment. You'll not put it down!


----------

